# Box joint without a table saw/table router



## woodenstx (18 Aug 2015)

I'm going to be making about 6 drawers (to start with, and then more once I get the hang of it all) from ply and was wondering if this https://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/prod ... /060422170 (or cheaper elsewhere) could be used to make a box joint by using a straight cutter. I don't have a table saw or table router, and frankly I'd rather not get either anyway as storage space is limited.

Thanks


----------



## mseries (18 Aug 2015)

Probably if you get the guide bush and cutter combination right with respect to the template. 

If those fingers are half inch and the spacing is half inch then you could use a half inch top bearing guided cutter to get half inch fingers. The length of the cutter may be an issue. I am not sure the half inch bearing will slide nicely into the half in slot though, you may need to relieve the slot a little - but that would permanently change the template. (I'd replicate the template in 6mm MDF first then play with the replica)

A rough and ready router table and Maskery style box joint jig doesn't have to take up much space and can be made from scraps and off cuts


----------



## woodenstx (18 Aug 2015)

the bearing will bind if its 1/2" and the space is 1/2", a 1/4" cutter would be "better" in that respect to run two passes par cut on each side of the template.

I guess I could make a template for a guide bush setup to relieve the need for the purchased jig.. hmm


----------



## mseries (18 Aug 2015)

Making a template that allows one cut at a time will be relatively straightforward. Fasten a 1/2" strip underneath to use to register the template in the s trough just cut, then cut the next trough, advance the template along. It'll take a little fettling to get it spot on but will cost next to nothing except a few hours work. Perhaps make and adjustable one at first then once it's tuned, bolt it shut so it can't move.


----------

